# whats best way to run dragon ogres and chaos knights?



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all just wanted ppls opinions on how to run dragon ogres and what weapons to run them, i cant decided between great weapons or duel weild, ive not given helbards a thought tbh.

and chaos knights im gonna run with enscrolled weapons but do the knights really benefit with standards and musicians and champs much or just run them naked with enscrolled weapons?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I have other things for horde deletion, so I would go for strength over an extra attack.

I have been thinking about Halberds since the book came out, and have not found a common situation when Great Weapons would not be better. DO are too slow to not be striking last against almost anything anyway. If you knew you would be facing lots of high toughness very low initiative troops then it might benefit you.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I have other things for horde deletion, so I would go for strength over an extra attack.
> 
> I have been thinking about Halberds since the book came out, and have not found a common situation when Great Weapons would not be better. DO are too slow to not be striking last against almost anything anyway. If you knew you would be facing lots of high toughness very low initiative troops then it might benefit you.


 cool well i went with great weapons for the DO and the knights i went with enscrolled weapons but no command or champion to use as a small impact flank charge unit hopefully lol


----------

